# Online Shirt Printing



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well before the season starts, I would like to purchase a couple Safety Green sweatshirts. I would like to purchase online, but the only places I have found, you have to buy a minimum of 6. I dont really need that many, so does anyone know where I can order a couple. The design is simple. Just my name and number so no fancy logos to work about. If it comes down to it I might order six of them.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I can get them for you embroidered if you want and ship them to you. You pay the shipping.

I think sweatshirts are about $15.00 with my embroider. I get hoodies made for the winter for my plowing business. If you want a photo of my black hoodie let me know.

No minimum order with my guy either. Buy 1 or buy 1000 doesn't matter...


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

If you could get me a picture that would be great. Either PM me or post it on here. Thanks


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

if you dont mind sending me the info or posting it but i would also like my logo on and if i can see a pic of yours......thanks


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok let me grab my camera. Its in my shop in my motorcycle. Be back in a bit with photo.


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

go to Good Times Manufacturing.com check it out they do great work with fast turn around times. Have artists to clean up designs also.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Dont mind the cat hair on the sweater... lol




























The material of their sweats are second to none. Very heavy and very warm.

I also have them do tee-shirts and golf shirts for my summer business.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

those look really nice. what kind of price would I be looking at for 2 Large Safety Green sweatshirts? All I want on them is on the back it would say.......SNOWPLOWING (in a arch if you know what I mean) and then my phone number underneath it (this would just be straight accross) Thanks very much, im going to check out a local print shop to see what there prices are today as well.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*count me in*

I'd like to speak to your guy myself. I need some tee shirts and the sweat shirts would be nice for the winter... www.iwcsealcoating.com


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

fnltch;822384 said:


> go to Good Times Manufacturing.com check it out they do great work with fast turn around times. Have artists to clean up designs also.


Tried this link a couple of times many different ways. Can't find it. Can you get the correct link and post it please


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is their phone number. Speak with Vivian

Chos Embroidery
416-993-3990
[email protected]

Be warned, they are asian and english skills are not the greatest. If you email them you MUST call them to let them know you emailed them and want a reply. They are the cheapest I have found.

I get my tees made for $8.00 each with embroidery included and hats I pay only $7.00 with embroidery included.

I hope this helps you guys.


----------



## mezavic (Sep 11, 2008)

Seem like good quality... I will check them out if you don't mind! Are they based in CA?

Thanks,
v


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

mezavic;825412 said:


> Seem like good quality... I will check them out if you don't mind! Are they based in CA?
> 
> Thanks,
> v


Yeah its a small family run business up the street from me. If they wont ship and you need help getting product just let me know and I will get the product to you. Just pay for the shipping.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I use a local shop. They charged me for the inital logo set up, but whatever I need now, I just go in there and they do it. I even put in a brick paver side walk for them. Won't get that from an online shop.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;822359 said:


> I can get them for you embroidered if you want and ship them to you. You pay the shipping.
> 
> I think sweatshirts are about $15.00 with my embroider. I get hoodies made for the winter for my plowing business. If you want a photo of my black hoodie let me know.
> 
> No minimum order with my guy either. Buy 1 or buy 1000 doesn't matter...


looking for a few hoodies from your embroider, pm me if you can get them for me.thanks


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

soory link is goodtimesmfg.com sorry for the confussion


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Customink.com is a great net source for shirts.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow Customink.com is outrageous on prices! 15.27/ per embroidered thong!!! lol


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;825508 said:


> Yeah its a small family run business up the street from me. If they wont ship and you need help getting product just let me know and I will get the product to you. Just pay for the shipping.


Shirts came out great john, thanks for the hookup...


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

most companies wont mess with just one or two because of the cost and time to set up the screen printing. They have the same amount of set up work for one shirt or 1000. I would say just do the 6 deal. look at this way you could even give one or two away and still not have to buy new sweatshirts for a few years. Money well spent IMO


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

John from driveway doctor set me up where he gets his done, he did post her #. they were 10 dollars cheaper each than others, just something simple for winter.


----------

